# brand new HSS928ATD pulling left....



## legga400 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a brand new HSS928ATD (tracked) and mine pulls to the left very hard on a perfectly flat paved driveway. I've adjusted skids twice now with a 1/8 clearance for the scraper blade and its only marginally better. Any ideas? I've heard rumors of housing being installed incorrectly and was wondering if anyone else had the same problem.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

legga400 said:


> I have a brand new HSS928ATD (tracked) and mine pulls to the left very hard on a perfectly flat paved driveway. I've adjusted skids twice now with a 1/8 clearance for the scraper blade and its only marginally better. Any ideas? I've heard rumors of housing being installed incorrectly and was wondering if anyone else had the same problem.


Rear mounted shoes do that. The rear shoes have too narrow of a stance. Think of it as being pushed when your legs are together vs being pushed in a wider athletic stance. I had a hs1332 I sold for the new hss1332. The older HS pulled and jerked until i put poly shoes on the sides. My new hss pulled too depending on the pavement, until i installed poly shoes on the side. Now its smooth as silk. 

Some guys swear by the commercial grade steel honda shoes for the side. I tried those on the hs model, along with the armor shoes. I thought it was too much friction. You can't even scratch the poly shoes they are so slick, and hard. I prefer the extra slidey of the poly shoes. Plus they dont rust. Only cost about $40 too. 

Oh, some guys like having the side shoes and the rear shoes all installed. I tried it on the hss model and found it was too many variables, and just raised the rear shoes to their highest position, to remove the variable. I have uneven surfaces and what not, if you catch a rear shoe it will jerk no matter what. Hope that helps.


----------



## RacingSims (Dec 22, 2015)

tonysak said:


> Rear mounted shoes do that. The rear shoes have too narrow of a stance. Think of it as being pushed when your legs are together vs being pushed in a wider athletic stance. I had a hs1332 I sold for the new hss1332. The older HS pulled and jerked until i put poly shoes on the sides. My new hss pulled too depending on the pavement, until i installed poly shoes on the side. Now its smooth as silk.
> 
> Some guys swear by the commercial grade steel honda shoes for the side. I tried those on the hs model, along with the armor shoes. I thought it was too much friction. You can't even scratch the poly shoes they are so slick, and hard. I prefer the extra slidey of the poly shoes. Plus they dont rust. Only cost about $40 too.
> 
> Oh, some guys like having the side shoes and the rear shoes all installed. I tried it on the hss model and found it was too many variables, and just raised the rear shoes to their highest position, to remove the variable. I have uneven surfaces and what not, if you catch a rear shoe it will jerk no matter what. Hope that helps.


great info. Couple of questions:

Where did you purchase the Poly shoes? 
What height did you set it at ? and at what position was the auger housing at ?


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

RacingSims said:


> great info. Couple of questions:
> 
> Where did you purchase the Poly shoes?
> What height did you set it at ? and at what position was the auger housing at ?


I bought mine from Amazon at $14.99 each. Fits perfectly on the new HSS724. I'm pretty sure it will fit perfectly on HSS928.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

there are 2 types. Robalon and fall line I had the robalon ones first (they are made in europe) on the hs1332 and now I have the fall line as they were on amazon and i had a gift card to burn. They seem to be the exact same. You will need 8mm (or standard equivalent) hardware for mounting as the tracked hondas have their rear shoe bolts welded to the bucket so you can't recycle them. I wouldn't get stainless steel, its a soft metal, i've twisted off heads pretty easily. 10mm which is stock size won't fit threw the shoe. Bolt (30mm as its all they had, 25 would also work), nut, washer and lock nut was what i used. I should say the SS bolts that Ace or True value are pretty bad, im sure there are better grades out there.

I raised the bucket with the new shoes on very loose, then just lowered it in one motion on paint sticks which is about 1/8" and tight ended everything up. it only takes about 10min. Its weird with the new gas strut as there is no preset "level" so just play with it a little first to get use to it. Ultimately, you just want it to sit on a level floor, on the paint sticks (or whatever you want to use for your application) to set the height and tighten the skid shoes.

I have cement paves and a new driveway, the steel shoes would scratch them and leave rust marks. Thats why i like the polys. To each their own.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

My brand new HSS928ATD was pulling all over the place. Went to the Honda commercial side skids and it's MUCH more controllable now. 
Added bonus... the track models can be put into a scrape mode, where more weight is placed on the front end. In this setting, my bucket and augers hit the ground. With the side skids on, this is no longer a problem.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

legga400 said:


> I have a brand new HSS928ATD (tracked) and mine pulls to the left very hard on a perfectly flat paved driveway. I've adjusted skids twice now with a 1/8 clearance for the scraper blade and its only marginally better. Any ideas? I've heard rumors of housing being installed incorrectly and was wondering if anyone else had the same problem.


I have the new 32" and it was doing the same, so I had the commercial grade skids added on, it did help some, but after chatting with tonysak, hi Tony, I ordered the fallline skids from Amazon, I can't wait to try those on.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Zero1 said:


> I have the new 32" and it was doing the same, so I had the commercial grade skids added on, it did help some, but after chatting with tonysak, hi Tony, I ordered the fallline skids from Amazon, I can't wait to try those on.


Ha! Hi! I wish i ordered the ATD, i really want the extended chute (I thought the aats came with it originally). Hopefully they will help you, worst case you can return them. You didn't tell me you were pulling with the side commercial shoes on. The poly shoes are like chunks of ice. if you are pulling after that, on a paved surface, your flux capacitor is off or something. Make sure your rear shoes are at the highest position or completely off. I'll drift sometimes but that is just due to my driveway.

side note, the new steering handles are sweet for pulling corrections. You just hit one of them and you are right back on track.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

tonysak said:


> Ha! Hi! I wish i ordered the ATD, i really want the extended chute (I thought the aats came with it originally). Hopefully they will help you, worst case you can return them. You didn't tell me you were pulling with the side commercial shoes on. The poly shoes are like chunks of ice. if you are pulling after that, on a paved surface, your flux capacitor is off or something. Make sure your rear shoes are at the highest position or completely off. I'll drift sometimes but that is just due to my driveway.
> 
> side note, the new steering handles are sweet for pulling corrections. You just hit one of them and you are right back on track.


It wasn't pulling after the new skids, it was due to my driveway also. I still believe the poly's will do better. The steering does help, just got to get used to it, my older 28" was so smooth! I should have kept it. Oh well, thanks for all your help


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Zero1 said:


> It wasn't pulling after the new skids, it was due to my driveway also. I still believe the poly's will do better. The steering does help, just got to get used to it, my older 28" was so smooth! I should have kept it. Oh well, thanks for all your help


No no the HSS is FAR better, the poly will help, mine is great now. I have no idea why honda even does the rear shoes, I'm sure they have a reason, but I can't think of it. I always complained about the HS series not being able to process what it took in, and spilling out the side. 13.5" impeller made a big difference, chute got wider, everything. All my complaints about the HS were address in the HSS model. No to mention the thing looks like a f'ing Ferrari. We just have no snow :/ 

Glad to help.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

tonysak said:


> No no the HSS is FAR better, the poly will help, mine is great now. I have no idea why honda even does the rear shoes, I'm sure they have a reason, but I can't think of it. I always complained about the HS series not being able to process what it took in, and spilling out the side. 13.5" impeller made a big difference, chute got wider, everything. All my complaints about the HS were address in the HSS model. No to mention the thing looks like a f'ing Ferrari. We just have no snow :/
> 
> Glad to help.


 I always wanted a Ferrari!!


----------



## legga400 (Jan 19, 2016)

In case anyone was wondering after adjusting the skids again, I put levels on the housing and the level porch the snowblower was sitting on. the housing is extremely un-level basically by a full bubble to the side that its pulling on. calling the dealer today. 

not much snow in NE this year, only the 3rd time I've been able to use it...


----------



## berdumb (Mar 22, 2015)

*Missing Bolts*

Missing Bolts:

Received snowblower In December,2015.
From time to time during the first 5 hours of operation of my new 
HSS928ATA I noticed a
slight pull to the left which could be corrected by a
momentary jog with the right hand side steering lever.
I found a flange bolt approximately 1 inch long by 3/8 Inch on 
the driveway on Jan 31,2016. Same blue marking on bolt head as 
on other bolts still attached to the machine so I didn't think it came from
the Chrysler.
The dealer subsequently determined two more bolts missing from 
the left hand thread (crawler) side.
I ran the machine for about an hour cleaning up driveway after 
return from dealer and performance appeared ok.
I need a good storm to determine if the pull to the left has been
fixed. The driveway was repaved last September so it is very smooth if that is the correct term.
Maybe the other two bolts will turn up in the spring when I rake the 
lawn. Warranty coverage applied to the missing bolts.
I had one storm while the machine was at the dealer and I 
cleaned up with my
standby 27 inch 10 year old Craftsman.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Zero1 said:


> I always wanted a Ferrari!!


Just an FYI,

The Ferrari accelerates MUCH faster than the Honda, but the Honda does better in deep snow!


----------

